# international 966 steering problems



## Ritzbitzy (Nov 24, 2018)

If i don't park my 966 downhill just the slightest, then next time i go to use it i have no steering and no brakes. It may come in two minutes or two hours. But if its parked downhill i don't have any of these problems. I'm hoping somebody has some suggestions or answers..


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The 966 has a hydraulic system check valve. If the springs get tired it will allow the system to drain back. Here is a parts slide of the valve: https://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr65615ar623497


----------



## Ritzbitzy (Nov 24, 2018)

How hard is it to change the springs on the check valve?


----------

